# Early Scan Showing 2 weeks behind and slow heartbeat



## Mori123

Hiya

I was wondering if anyone had ever had a similar experience to this that would be able to share it with me? 

I am feeling rather down because after some slight red bleeding when wiping on the loo on Friday (8th July), I saw a doctor who examined me and found my cervix to be closed and that I had quite a large cervical erosion - she could see blood coming from this on examination and was pretty sure that this was the cause of the bleeding. It tailed off over the evening and was gone by saturday.

However, she referred me for an early scan just in case. My LMP was 6th May 2011, however, my periods have been very irregular after coming off the pill so I was tracking cervical mucus and temp - pretty sure i ovulated on the 1st June. I had a BFP on 11th July with a Clearblue Digital which indicated I was 1-2 weeks pregnant at this stage. Subsequent tests (I couldn't believe my luck!) on 14th July and 21st July both indicated I was 2-3 weeks, which seems to tie in with the ovulation date.

However, at my scan the sonographer found that the measurements suggested I was only 6 weeks, plus she also mentioned that although there was a heartbeat, it was a little slower than she would have liked to see (although didn't give exact numbers). She was couldn't guarentee things would be okay and didn't want to leave me until my hospital scan at 12-14 weeks, but also said that as there was a heartbeat she couldn't say it was unviable.

I have a tilted uterus but she did an internal scan so I doubt this would make any difference. She said it looked okay for a 6 week old pregnancy despite the slower heartbeat, but this just doesn't add up with my dates so I'm thinking something must be wrong.

I've to go back in two weeks for a follow up scan to see what is happening. I feel trapped in limbo at the moment - I don't want to give up on little bump after seeing the heartbeat, but at the same time, the dates suggest something just isn't right.

I still have morning sickness and my breasts are still larger and tender, but I suppose this might be the case either way.

Any similar stories and outcomes (even bad ones) welcome. I just don't know what to think!

Thanks

Mori xxx


----------



## JaydensMommy1

It is very common at around 6 weeks for the heartbeat to be slow! It might've just started beating! At around six weeks it starts beating and will increase approximately 2-3 beats per day for a bit. At 6 wk 4 days my LO was 114. Good news? You have a heartbeat! 
With tilted uteruses it cam be difficult to get an accurate measurement and it very well may be you ovulated a little later than expected. To be honest if the tech told you about the slower heartbeat than I'd take that with little concern. Sonographers are trained to look- not diagnose. They are not trained in babies- they are trained in scanning. Even if your dr said this- heartbeats always start slow.


----------



## candabella10

Hello Mori,
I am in a very similar situation. My lmp like yours was May 6th 2011. So when I went for my first ultrasound on June 27th (feeling very sick and tired) I thought for sure they would tell me I was at 7 weeks. Instead they told me I was at 5 weeks 4 days with a heart rate of 64bpm. The following week I went in on July 7th and was measuring 6 weeks 2 days with a heart rate of 74bpm. I have a tipped uterus as well and dont know if this makes a difference. I have had no spotting or cramping of any kind but my Dr. is still concerned that the heart beat is so slow. I have another ultrasound next Wednesday July 20th and I am praying for good news but I am worried. My Dr. said we should not be excited yet as their is a good chance if the heart beat doesn't improve that I will miscarry. She said that If I can make it to 12 weeks with out miscarrying and the growth and heart rate are still slow then that could mean a whole bunch of chromosomal problems that could be going on. So I am trying to be hopeful but it is hard. Please know you are not alone. Knowing I am not alone and may now have someone to talk to who can understand what I am going through is in some ways comforting to me. I hope we can continue this conversation. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, I had a similar situation with my fourth pregnancy. I had a scan at 7wks whihc intially showed no fetal pole but a yolk and gestational sac. At 8wks there was a fetal pole with hb, but measuring only 6wks. I was certain of my dates and had a done a positive pregnancy test 12 days after my period, so it wasn;t in doubt. 

For weeks I remained in limbo, hanging onto hope because of the hb. Mypregnancy symptoms weren't quite right and I just didn't feel as sick as I had done in previous pregnancies, but I refused to let go. 

At the weekend, when I should have been 10wks pregnant, i began to have brown spotting, which has progressed each day, and now I am losing clots - albeit painlessly. Today a scan confirmed that the embryo hasn't grown, and the hb has gone. The gestational sac is breaking down and I am miscarrying :( In some ways this is relief/closure for me, because the last few weeks waiting and hoping have been agony.

I am not saying this is what will happen to you, because when I went through this, there were many stories where ladies had a a similar picture, but it turned out that they had either got their dates wrong, or had a slow-growing embryo which suddenly "caught up". If you are unsure of an ovulation date, I would always stress that you could easily have been mistaken with dates, and not to assume the worst.

I knew deep down that this pregnancy wasn't viable, but didn't want to give up on it just in case. Pkease don't give up hope, becuase there are no certainties in pregnancy, and no one can be sure. For me these signs turned out to be bad, but for you they may just mean an error in dates. As for heart rates, ALL embryos have slow hb to begin with, and it is impossible to predict viability from that alone. While ever there is a hb there is hope xxx


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Lizzie- i am sorry for your current loss :hugs:


----------



## Mori123

Thanks for sharing your stories - I wish you all a positive outcome - and I'm sorry for your loss lizzie. I'm torn between being positive and negative. I, like you, feel bad giving up when I know there's a little heart beating for now. But my head tells me that the facts suggest something isn't right. 

I guess all I can do is wait. I've read lots of different stories - slow heartbeats that speed up etc but I think the combination of slow growth and slow heartbeat is where the problem lies. 

Going with the 6 week dating, it would mean I had a positive pregnancy test before conception, so in my mind, although there could be some leeway, with the test being positive on the 11th, I think that must indicate a cut off for ovulation. I'm keep worrying that i'm losing my pregnancy symptoms and now i'm not even sure what is real and what is in my head!! :wacko:

My father was diagnosed with terminal cancer this year and I really wanted him to meet my first child. We don't know how long he has really but I felt like this was my chance to have that - it was giving us all something positive to look forward to rather than always the uncertainty and sadness that comes with a terminal diagnosis. 

But there is always hope, and although my head tells me one thing, my heart won't let me give up yet...


----------



## candabella10

I just want to say thank you to all of you for sharing your stories. It is hard to stay hopeful when their are so many questions and mixed emotions going on but I think you are right we need to remain hopeful and trust that what is meant to be, is meant to be. It is hard now but we will get through it. I sense that we are all strong women and no matter what kind of curve ball gets thrown at us we will all be ok. Thank you for sharing your experiences. It is helpful to hear that I am not alone. I will keep you all informed as things change with me. I wish you all peace.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

:hugs: to you both.. Please keep me updated.. I wish the very best for you both..

Mori- I'm so sorry about your father.. I grew up with my grandfather who had stage four ling cancer and he manages to hold on and see my son. If you want to talk- please do.


----------



## candabella10

It is 2am wednesday and it has been a tough day. At our ultrasound today they told us the heart beat had stopped and the baby only measured 6 week 4 days. By now I should have been at least 8 weeks. I started bleeding lightly this morning and my dr said I had a few options for miscarriage. She said I could let things happen naturally, or get a d&c procedure done, or take some pills to speed up the process. I chose to take the pills so I could get this over with and move on with my life. The medicine is called misoprostol. If you would like to hear my experience with this please just ask. It is not something I feel I should share unless you want to know more as it is pretty graphic. I am happy to share my experiences though if it will help anyone of you. Mori I hope things are going better for you than they are for me.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## candy808

candabella10 said:


> It is 2am wednesday and it has been a tough day. At our ultrasound today they told us the heart beat had stopped and the baby only measured 6 week 4 days. By now I should have been at least 8 weeks. I started bleeding lightly this morning and my dr said I had a few options for miscarriage. She said I could let things happen naturally, or get a d&c procedure done, or take some pills to speed up the process. I chose to take the pills so I could get this over with and move on with my life. The medicine is called misoprostol. If you would like to hear my experience with this please just ask. It is not something I feel I should share unless you want to know more as it is pretty graphic. I am happy to share my experiences though if it will help anyone of you. Mori I hope things are going better for you than they are for me.

I am so sorry for your loss:cry::hugs:


----------



## Mori123

Candebella - I'm really sorry for your loss. I hope you are doing okay.

I've been trying not to read anything online about pregnancy as it was driving me mad - distraction seemed to be the best way to get through the two week wait.

Unfortunately today however we found out that little bump had died shortly after my first scan. There had been no more growth and the heartbeat had stopped. I've been booked in for a D&C early next week. 

I just wanted to post an update so that anyone else in my situation might be able to get some useful info from it - even though the outcome is perhaps not what they would want to hear. 

I'd still stand by the fact that being positive is the best way to get through the two weeks, although I think in my heart I knew really what the final outcome was going to be. In a way I am relieved just to be out of the limbo so that we can grieve and move forwards. 

It is really sad as I'd hoped to give birth and let my father see my grandchild, plus my EDD was my grandmother's birthday, who died shortly after I was born. But you never know, there is always hope... 

Best wishes to everyone and thanks again for your advice and support.


----------



## sarah986

I seem to be on same boat as alot of you ladies. iv posted a few times on 1st tri. I started bleeding little amounts of red blood this past 2 evenings. During the day its brownish normally only when i wipe.Next scan isn for another week. Growth between scans has been small and as of yet they havin found heartbeat. Las week they may have but not certain. i got my positive nearly 7 weeks ago, and last week was measuring 6weeks this week hopefully 7 if its still growing. My periods were irregular so cant go by my LMP. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I have prepared myself for a loss. Just wondering if this bleeding is start of my misscarriage how long will it take. Or do you think they might put my scan forward so i can get a dandc done. Hate waiting and not knowing it has been a longgggggg 7 weeks.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Mori- so sorry hun.. I'm glad you feel somewhat relieved. I lost a baby with a beautiful hb and the pain is horrible but the limbo is just as disheartening. I wish the very best for you.


----------



## Sweedot

Resurrecting this thread as I just wanted to say this is currently happening to me....went for first us scan at 8 weeks and showed a 6 week foetus with a slow hb. Tech said it could go either way and my symptoms have basically almost disminished to nothing. I've been searching and searching for similar stories to see the outcomes, whether positive or negative and I know deep down this pregnancy just isn't right....it's my second pregnancy, the first resulting in my daughter and I just know this is not right for me. Thank you for updating the thread with your results, I have a follow up scan in Friday unless I miscarry before then, I will post my own update to this thread also.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Taylah

Sweedot just wanted to let you know you & your tiny one are in my thoughts & prayers xxx


----------

